# Can anyone help me please with identifying this artist ?



## Flip814 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello, I recently acquired this piece of artwork. I'm very intrigued by it. 
I've tried to do some research on my own with no luck. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

